# Found in the trash



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2005)

I found this in the trash today







it has two 500 watt photo flood lights. a subject table and a background table. and so far works just fine.
here is a pic I took without doing much adjustment to the light position.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice find!!!


----------



## rtjw (Oct 15, 2005)

Great find Daniel. Man I need one of those.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 15, 2005)

You don`t get trash like that over here! LOL[]
Great find Daniel!


----------



## Termite1964 (Oct 15, 2005)

I all for dumpster diving. Nice find.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 15, 2005)

Man, what a find!


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 15, 2005)

Daniel, have I told you lately how much you really tick me off.. [][][]
Fantastic find... about the only thing we find around here is broken parts to farm equipment.. 
Man I miss living in a city environment sometimes.. [][]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2005)

Griz,
I work for the University. they have $100,000 pieces of trash at times. somebody decided to throw this out instead of tightening a few bolts. Of course they also keep telling us they have no money and can't give us any raises. 
There are several Photo labs on campus so I often see equipment being thrown out. it is always really broken up and useless. this one was actually sat next to the dumpster. somebody knew it would be picked up and was still in good shape. 
Don't be to mad though, just remember I still don't have a place to turn pens within 20 miles of my house.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 15, 2005)

Why did you throw it away to begin with?[] Great find! There is nothing like lifting a dumpster lid and seeing something that needs to be dug out. WOW. Great dig. Was it laying on top or did you have to climb in and move stuff around? LOL


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Don't be to mad though, just remember I still don't have a place to turn pens within 20 miles of my house.



<b>20 miles</b>... I would kill to only have to drive 20 miles to get something... the closest Woodcraft or any woodworking store is at least an hour drive from here... 
I purchase everything related to woodturning online because I can't get anything around here...


----------



## wayneis (Oct 15, 2005)

Daniel do you have any idea what that baby is worth?  Do a search for "Copy Stand" on ebay and you can get an idea.  That one looks a little older than what you will find but it will give you an idea of how lucky you are.

Wayne


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 15, 2005)

Good Find ! I'm sure your wife will love the fine addition to the livingroom furniture [] Now quit taking pictures and go find some more stuff. []


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 15, 2005)

OH BTW, I meant to mention... 
The next one you find IS MINE.. [][][]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2005)

Griz,
That may not be that far fetched of a possibility around this campus. By the way, you and many other turners have come a very long way with your photography. the set ups I have seen posted here look more and more like what you would find in a studio.
it is great to see the improvments people are making.


----------

